# Odessa Barbs and Bosemani rainbowfish



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I looked up this combination of fish and there seem to be some people that had success with it. I however seem to be having a little trouble with them. A couple of months ago I got 5 females and just recently added 2 male odessa barbs. The females seemed to have gotten pretty big now and seem to be trying to pick on my 3 male rainbows which I've had for more than a year and are 3-4" in size. I also have other tetras and danios but the barbs are the only fish that seem to be trying to nip the fins of the rainbows and the rainbows are the only fish that the barbs will pick on, considering I have other smaller and colourful fish like neon tetras for example. My tank is 90g. Any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

I also forgot to mention that the females tend to chase after each other and fight among themselves as well.


----------

